# НАРОД



## Costas (Dec 10, 2011)

Νά που δεν υπάρχει μόνο ο δικός μας ΛΑ.Ο.Σ.:
Национальное Русское Освободительное Движения (НАРОД), όπου НАРОД = λαός.

Το ίδρυσε ο Αλεξέι Ναβάλνι [1][2] το 2007, αλλά έσβησε. Ο ίδιος όμως είναι τώρα έντονα στην επικαιρότητα, απ' ό,τι τουλάχιστον λέει το άρθρο της ΝΥΤ, που λινκάρει και σ' ένα εξτρέμ βίντεο.

Στο πρώτο λινκ αποδίδεται ο όρος ως Nationalist Russian Liberation Movement, αλλά η γουγλομετάφραση το δίνει National Movement of the Russia Liberation, κι εμένα μου φαίνεται πως πρέπει να είναι το δεύτερο (national και όχι nationalist).

ΥΓ: Στο δεύτερο βίντεο που λινκάρει η ΝΥΤ, από το 2:36 ως το τέλος, βλέπουμε και όμορφες Ματατζούδες (όσο φαίνεται μέσ' απ' το διάφανο πλαστικό τού κράνους)...


----------



## Philip (Dec 12, 2011)

+1 για το national αντί για nationalist αλλά το _of the Russia liberation_ δεν είναι αγγλικά. Θα πρότεινα National Russia Liberation Movement

_και +1 για τον Tony Judt! :)_


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2011)

_Thanks bruh! (βγήκε; )_


----------

